# PIONEER DEX-P99RS NOW ON SALE IN THE USA!



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

Pioneer USA - DEX-P99RS - Reference Series CD Tuner with Digital DSP and USB Port with Digital Direct Signal Transmission

Do a search for your nearest authorized dealer. Pioneer recently updated this search functionality to work with the P99RS.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Sweet! About time!


----------



## Qual_1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Unfortunately, the dealers I spoke with in my area all said that you can't just make an over the counter purchase of the receiver. The dealer has to do the install for you. That's a definite turnoff for many.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Crutchfield has it on their site as well but not available yet. So, there will be other options.

Pioneer DEX-P99RS CD receiver/preamp at Crutchfield Signature


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

WLDock said:


> Crutchfield has it on their site as well but not available yet. So, there will be other options.
> 
> Pioneer DEX-P99RS CD receiver/preamp at Crutchfield Signature


A great alternative if you do not live in VA since you do not have to pay sales tax.


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

Confirmed!!
Available to a select few Pioneer Stage 4 dealers!

$1200 is what they will all be charging!


----------



## Austin (Mar 12, 2009)

Qual_1 said:


> Unfortunately, the dealers I spoke with in my area all said that you can't just make an over the counter purchase of the receiver. The dealer has to do the install for you. That's a definite turnoff for many.


Well i guess just have them install it then once they do that, its all yours!


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

sr20det510 said:


> Confirmed!!
> Available to a select few Pioneer Stage 4 dealers!
> 
> $1200 is what they will all be charging!


Just curious. Has anyone seen a dealer charge below $1200 for this unit? If so, which?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

Well, it has only officially been on sale for a couple dozen hours. I doubt any dealers even have them in hand yet. Your best bet is to use the 'find a dealer' tool and see if anyone local wants to make you a deal. I suppose a crutchfield coupon could save you a ten spot or so...


----------



## sr20det510 (May 20, 2007)

My dealer said he has had it in stock for over a week!!
One of two dealers in So. Cal!


----------



## moss (Jan 25, 2006)

Just picked one up. What a beauty.


----------



## B_Rich (Mar 29, 2009)

moss said:


> Just picked one up. What a beauty.


Pics or gtfo.


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

moss said:


> Just picked one up. What a beauty.


Did you have any luck paying less than $1200?


----------



## Horsemanwill (Jun 1, 2008)

i did but it was a P01 from japan


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I called Pioneer and there are no dealers in the Chicago area, at least not yet.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

there's one in Memphis, TN, price 1199, confirmed they had one on hand last week..


----------



## namboy27 (Oct 16, 2009)

this is exciting


----------



## siado (Mar 14, 2010)

AccordUno said:


> there's one in Memphis, TN, price 1199, confirmed they had one on hand last week..


Where at? Crutchfield shows unknown stock date and I can't find one anywhere else...


----------



## Schuffler (Mar 2, 2010)

Crutchfield has them in stock. Just ordered one.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Really it says they are out of stock on the web page.


----------



## Stage7 (Jan 5, 2010)

Schuffler said:


> Crutchfield has them in stock. Just ordered one.


Shows out of stock again.:sad:


----------



## Schuffler (Mar 2, 2010)

Maybe I got the last one? It said "low stock" when I ordered. 

I had an email waiting for me this morning saying they were in stock. Ordered it asap.


----------



## nrubenstein (Sep 4, 2008)

*sigh* I'd pay $600 for something like this. Why the hell can't Alpine make a 9887 that just isn't hideously ugly?


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

I checked and I got the same email from Crutchfield at 2:39 AM Central. You are right they must have just gotten in a few and sold out quickly.


----------



## siado (Mar 14, 2010)

(Raises hand) guilty!


----------



## CoSTDI (Apr 1, 2010)

About time this came out!


----------



## Schuffler (Mar 2, 2010)

Yes it is. I'm glad I didn't buy an overseas model a couple weeks ago.

Already have my tracking number...gotta love Crutchfield for the awsome service if not anything else


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

AccordUno said:


> there's one in Memphis, TN, price 1199, confirmed they had one on hand last week..


What shop?... Just curious.


----------



## siado (Mar 14, 2010)

Received! Sexy...epper:


----------



## Scott P (Sep 9, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> What shop?... Just curious.


Pretty sure that it is at soundwaves since they are in the Pioneer Sound-Off challenge thing. . . .


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

In case anyone wants to order one, Amazon has 5 available for $1199 through 6th Ave

Amazon.com: Pioneer DEX-P99RS Reference Series CD Tuner with Digital DSP and USB Port: Electronics

Pioneer DEX-P99RS Reference Series CD Tuner with Digital DSP and USB Port(PIODEXP99RS) and other affordable Head Units at 6ave.com.

I am trying to get one locally but so far no dice.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Seriously thinking about selling some of my gear to get one.


----------



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Me too. I have a P9 combo which has most of the same tuning capabilities. The connectivity and features favor the P99RS. But my main reason I would like to get the P99RS is I prefer the clean look and black color of the P99RS. 

I prefer to buy local to make sure I have warranty suport. I am wondering why this unit is being released so slowly? I have been in contact with one of the top shops in the country and they cannot get it.


----------



## nevrnf (Mar 27, 2010)

I think i am going to go for it. I have exhausted every lead i had on a 800 or 880 new at this point. It looks like they will not be released any more until the 12th. I too tried dealers here in Chicago and no one is saying they will be able to get one. It is going to have to be someone like Crutchfields or 6th ave at this point.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I just bought one from 6th Ave, it should be here Tuesday. 
Their price is $1199 with free shipping, but do a search for a coupon code- I was able to knock another $35.97 off the price with 4 or 5 minutes of looking around. $1163.03 total, delivered.
There may be even better coupon codes than what I found, but I didn't want to risk them selling out while I was trying to save a few more bucks. :blush:
I used "AFLBONUS" for 3% off.


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> I just bought one from 6th Ave, it should be here Tuesday.
> Their price is $1199 with free shipping, but do a search for a coupon code- I was able to knock another $35.97 off the price with 4 or 5 minutes of looking around. $1163.03 total, delivered.
> There may be even better coupon codes than what I found, but I didn't want to risk them selling out while I was trying to save a few more bucks. :blush:
> I used "AFLBONUS" for 3% off.


TT..

EXACTLY what I did. They shipped that day and it just arrived.. Waiting for the AVH-P5200BT to com in from Commiefornia now..
HU to amp to speaker.. Nothing in between.. MUCH better..


----------



## twocupsofbutter (Apr 20, 2009)

Can't wait for some reviews on this


----------



## FunkPnut (May 16, 2008)

6ave.com

AFL4COUPON = 4% discount

price = $1,151.04


----------



## gymrat2005 (Oct 4, 2009)

twocupsofbutter said:


> Can't wait for some reviews on this


search is your friend


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

in about 6 months you'll be able to get em at wooferect.com for likely a thousand or so, id bet... If ya can wait.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^X2, patience is essential......


----------



## galacticmonkey (Apr 28, 2010)

This has to be the sexiest radio Ive ever seen.


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

There's a shop by me that are selling them at $999. Every time I drive by there I have to say to chant loudly to myself " MS-8 MS-8 wait for the MS-8":anxious: I'm waiting on some solid reviews on it before I decide.


----------



## Scooter-Man (Jan 22, 2008)

Shocks said:


> There's a shop by me that are selling them at $999. Every time I drive by there I have to say to chant loudly to myself " MS-8 MS-8 wait for the MS-8":anxious: I'm waiting on some solid reviews on it before I decide.


HAHA- It's an exciting time right now in car audio. I hope I can hold out also.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

Shocks said:


> There's a shop by me that are selling them at $999. Every time I drive by there I have to say to chant loudly to myself " MS-8 MS-8 wait for the MS-8":anxious: I'm waiting on some solid reviews on it before I decide.


For that price why not get it. Plus you get a top of the line cd transport too.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

I got an email from Crutchfield today letting me know they have more in stock. There's a thread in the hot deals section with referral codes to knock another $20 off from Crutchfield.


----------



## skulboep (Nov 29, 2009)

You people are insane...$1200 is more than what I've paid for my entire system. I thought that audiophile didn't have to be synonymous with "deep pockets."


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

^Well, the word "audiophile" is subjective and people can argue on this to death. Only dumb will claim that they are audiophile......
But if I were to get P99, I will wait for another 1 to 2 years for the price to come down.


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

skulboep said:


> You people are insane...$1200 is more than what I've paid for my entire system. I thought that audiophile didn't have to be synonymous with "deep pockets."


Sanity is relative. And my pockets aren't deep, they're just focused.


----------



## bkjay (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL! just focused. Quotable!


----------



## JKashat (Nov 19, 2009)

TREETOP said:


> I got an email from Crutchfield today letting me know they have more in stock. There's a thread in the hot deals section with referral codes to knock another $20 off from Crutchfield.


I got the same email. Placed my order right away. Forgot about the referral code though... This is gonna set in my closet (BNIB) for a while next to my Alpine CDA-7990. Although, I am now debating on if I should sell it (the 7990). I'm gonna piece by piece start putting a new system for some vehicle, some day...


----------



## Thunderplains (Sep 6, 2009)

skulboep said:


> You people are insane...$1200 is more than what I've paid for my entire system. I thought that audiophile didn't have to be synonymous with "deep pockets."


It is not that much considering if you run a 3-way active front end and pick up a good HU and processor, you are already over that.. Plus you are getting a world class CD transport and AKM DACS.. There is alot of bell's and whistles built into this unit..



kyheng said:


> ^Well, the word "audiophile" is subjective and people can argue on this to death. Only dumb will claim that they are audiophile......
> But if I were to get P99, I will wait for another 1 to 2 years for the price to come down.


By then, I am sure the P99 will be a trade in for the next great thing.. 




TREETOP said:


> Sanity is relative. And my pockets aren't deep, they're just focused.


Treetop.. This is now in my Sig.. best line I have heard yet right next to "Money means nothing until you hear distortion.."


----------

